# Crystal Red Shrimp water temp?



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

they should be ok, some say they suffer from less coloring, but i have not see that to be the case.

mine are around that same temp during the day, and they are still breeding and acting just fine


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, I think so... they're very sensitive to higher temperature and people report them dying after extended time in 78of. 76 would be pushing it... sorry  Ideally, you want 70-73. But if you have low grades, they might be hardier.

My tank has reached 78 and my shrimp were fine. But it wasn't for long. I wouldn't keep them in 78of.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

i agree with senior, mine have hit 80F last saturday(if you keep up with the motocross world, it was the same day a professional motocrosser died because of over heating here in michigan), but it was around 100F outside. I always keep a block of frozen RO in the freezer just in case this happens, when it did, i added the block of ice to drop temps.
I've always been told that crs and tigers will slowly die off after 76F.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

They do slowly die in warmer temps. Occasionally they manage to breed before they kick the bucket, but it is bad for their health to be kept in warm temps. I wouldn't go any higher than 74 or so, but then again I keep all mine in my basement where it never gets warmer than that. Shrimp keepers in warmer climates report a lot of success with running a little desktop or clip-on fan over the water to promote heat loss through evaporation. Of course, that also means topping off the tank more often.


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

Strange. I just checked all my tanks temps and my two shrimp tanks are very class to each other but my ten gallon is a steady 74 but my 20 gallon is at the 76-78 mark. I'm gonna switch them tomorrow to see if where theyre at makes a difference. The 10 is on the bottom of a other tanks stand close to the floor and the 20 is on a nightstand.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

One of my colonies has slowly died in my bedroom.
To conserve $$$ the central AC is kept at 78 degrees, I wish I could drop it down to 74 but I can't.
I suggest you move your shrimp tanks to the coldest areas of your house.
I was able to do that and my colonies live on.

Only my Sakura colony doesn't give a rats butt about the temperature.

Sigh,
G


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

gordonrichards said:


> One of my colonies has slowly died in my bedroom.
> To conserve $$$ the central AC is kept at 78 degrees, I wish I could drop it down to 74 but I can't.
> I suggest you move your shrimp tanks to the coldest areas of your house.
> I was able to do that and my colonies live on.
> ...


After reading all of this I'm thinking about moving this tank into the basement atleast until the winter or something. Damn not I gotta figure a way to move it down two flights of stairs tomorrow. 

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree with everyone. They will definitely not have a good time in hot water and will die from it. They just can't do it.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

So what would be the ideal temp for crs's? I keep mine at or between 70 to 74.
Thanks.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

I definitely agree that the basement is the best place for bee shrimp (and all my other shrimp, and fish, LOL). 



leo1234 said:


> So what would be the ideal temp for crs's? I keep mine at or between 70 to 74.
> Thanks.


Ideally, I would say 68-73. That said, they don't mind temps even lower than that. I had a heater fail over the winter and my CRS got down to 60 for a day or so. Didn't lose a single one, not even a shrimplet. They actually seemed pretty darn happy in it.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

im not sure but i def think higher 70s is no good. i just had one of my three CRS SSS die off this morning... SO UPSET. 

the temperatures around my area hit 90s for the first time i think in a while and raised my tank temperature to 80 - no one is home so i can't leave the AC on either

i suspected something when i saw that one had molted but he wouldn't come out of his cave! i threw some food in and he still stayed away... 

this is a problem because i have a package of CRS coming tomorrow and my tank consistently goes up to 80 during the day i'm not home. 

i was thinking of just using a small desktop fan which definitely helps but, i don't particularly like the idea of leaving the fan on the whole day when im not home - might be a fire risk or something...


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

gnod said:


> im not sure but i def think higher 70s is no good. i just had one of my three CRS SSS die off this morning... SO UPSET.
> 
> the temperatures around my area hit 90s for the first time i think in a while and raised my tank temperature to 80 - no one is home so i can't leave the AC on either
> 
> ...


A fans no more of a fire risk by falling into the water than lights falling in, or having your co2 tank explode. lol. I have a steel grate over the top of my tank on my hood and I took some computer fans, wired them to a 12v adapater with a switch and let them run. My tank gets upto 80c with out, down to 70c with, so I keep the heater set about 72c so it kicks in a bit here and there to keep it around 72c.


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

Just moved my whole setup down in my basement. Hopefully it will cool down


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

You could also float bottles of frozen water during the day to bring down the temp. That's what I do.


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys are the best for helping me out. Just checked and my set up is at a steady 71 without heater so put heater to bring it to 73. 
Thanks, could have killed a bunch of shrimp.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

71 is fine for CRS. I'd leave the heater off.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

My C grades have been fine this summer, even when the temp reaches 76F about every other day. They even bred in that temp, but I'm not sure what happened to the offspring. I can't find any. Last night, I had to put a few ice cubes in the tap water bucket while changing water. The tap water from my bathroom was 77F!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> My C grades have been fine this summer, even when the temp reaches 76F about every other day. They even bred in that temp, but I'm not sure what happened to the offspring. I can't find any. Last night, I had to put a few ice cubes in the tap water bucket while changing water. The tap water from my bathroom was 77F!



The summer is young :> It takes a while to kill them with temps over 75, and it happens one at a time. At the end of August you might be singing a different tune


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Well here I go again throwing these wrenches...

My thriving CRS colony (of which the shrimp came from that I just sent to the OP) is in a 5.5g tank (oops, thats another no no in the CRS world!!!) that is in my office. The damn thermostat for the buildings heat/AC will not allow you to tun the heat up above 68 and the AC below 75. This colony is never below 76 degrees and over last summer for at least 20-25 days and for practically the whole past week and a few days the week prior has been at 80 degrees. I do nothing about it. 

I have never lost a single shrimp nor do I plant to.

I'm not saying that this is ideal or even anywhere close to it but I believe that what people do to try to counteract the heat they are experiencing is more often then not much more detrimental to the health of the shrimp. Hey, lets drop some ice cubes into the tank! Hmmm, really fast temp changes of the tank not to mention lightning quick temp differences if a shrimp happen to swim by the floating ice cube oh and yeah, did you dechlor those ice cubes you were planning on putting into your iced tea....

A.M Aquatics that wasn't directed toward you specifically just toward people who do that and don't think about the ramifications of their actions.


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Well here I go again throwing these wrenches...
> 
> My thriving CRS colony (of which the shrimp came from that I just sent to the OP) is in a 5.5g tank (oops, thats another no no in the CRS world!!!) that is in my office. The damn thermostat for the buildings heat/AC will not allow you to tun the heat up above 68 and the AC below 75. This colony is never below 76 degrees and over last summer for at least 20-25 days and for practically the whole past week and a few days the week prior has been at 80 degrees. I do nothing about it.
> 
> ...


I also don't really think that if the tank gets a little high for a couple days its the worst thing for them. I just wantedto know what the best temp is. Because were my tank was, was in my room and the temp would fluctuate by 4 degrees from day to night and I wanted a steady temp sorry don't get stressed from major temp swings. I think major temp swings may be worst than higher temps?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, yep bsmith, some people are an exception to the rule. Probably your shrimp are been living in that temperature water for a long time. To other people who have purchased shrimp that are from tanks being kept in the proper range, the change can be deadly.

I agree, ice cubes and frozen water bottles are a horrible way to cool a tank. Fans work awesome, and even help oxygenate the water when it's warm. Everything else is a gimmick.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Zmuda said:


> I also don't really think that if the tank gets a little high for a couple days its the worst thing for them. I just wantedto know what the best temp is. Because were my tank was, was in my room and the temp would fluctuate by 4 degrees from day to night and I wanted a steady temp sorry don't get stressed from major temp swings. I think major temp swings may be worst than higher temps?


I think this is the right way to be thinking. 



mordalphus said:


> lol, yep bsmith, some people are an exception to the rule. Probably your shrimp are been living in that temperature water for a long time. To other people who have purchased shrimp that are from tanks being kept in the proper range, the change can be deadly.
> 
> I agree, ice cubes and frozen water bottles are a horrible way to cool a tank. Fans work awesome, and even help oxygenate the water when it's warm. Everything else is a gimmick.


You really think that CRS could evolve an adaptation that quickly? I also remember Tom Barr talking about some CRS he couldn't kill and had them in a bucket outside on days that were in the mid-high 80's. 

I'm just a firm believer that people cause more harm than anything when they try to save themselves from some asinine issue when it comes to CRS. Come on Liam, how many threads have you seen people post up freaking out acting like a Sasquatch just came to their door asking for a cup of sugar after they had been feeding (insert some food with copper in it, even in the most trivial of amounts) to their shrimp for three weeks with no problem but stumbled on some other goof balls thread freaking out about Cu in food and how it decimated their entire shrimp rack and their grandmother!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, I have seen that many times, but I also have seen my own shrimp die from high temps. here in washington our temps are anything but stable, it could be 90 during the day and 65 at night, meaning my house would be 100+ during the day and 70 at night. That's a huge swing, and I only was able to stem the losses with changing my light cycle to night time and using fans to cool during the day. It's only a problem in the summer, but I recently had to move all of my tanks, and when I did, I made dang sure there was an AC in the new room. Now I have no problems this summer, temp is a steady 72.3 in all tanks and everyone is happy.

If you are able to keep your tanks at a stable 76 in an unconditioned bedroom (zmuda), then that's sweet and you might have no problems, but if you expect temperatures to climb during the summer or swing between day and night, you'd do well to put a fan or something on them. Just ask shrimpkeepers from taiwan, singapore, philippines, vietnam... Their CRS don't do very well in the heat.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Sure, I put a heater in a tank I had CRS in and it malfunctioned as soon as I put it in there. The temp went from about 68 to about 86-88 in a few hours. It killed about 75% of the shrimp in there. Still not sure how it didn't kill them all.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yah, but not just quick changes in temperature kill them, sustained high temperatures also stress them. I think it's a good thing he moved his tanks into his basement.

All in all though, 76 is pretty low for a summertime temperature, but 78 is not. Also, the colder the water, the more dissolved oxygen the water can hold


----------

